# distcc - grosser pc im lan soll fuer kleinen pc alles bauen

## pieter_parker

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/distcc.xml

da sind 2 pcs, ein kleiner mikriger 386er ^^ .. und der dicke core2duo, laesst sich das ganze so einrichten das der c2d restlos alles baut und der 386er ueberhaupt nichts bauen muss?

----------

## borsdel

nein, distcc verteilt nur die kompilage von C code. somit muss der rest, also emerge, entpacken, config usw auf deinem 386er laufen.

ich stelle mir eher vor, dass du mit einer anderen make.conf in einer chroot-umgebung für den 386er installierst und das system dann komplett rüberziehst. weitere nachinstallationen kannst du dann mit quickpkg regeln.

ist aber auch nur eine idee und ich stecke da auch so nicht drin. von daher wäre expertenrat nochmal sinnvoll.

mfg borsdel

----------

## musv

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-208246.html

Das könnte für Dich eher interessant sein. Damit kannst du alles mit dem Großen bauen.  Soweit wie ich das überflogen hab, sollte es auch eigentlich keine Probleme wegen verschiedenen Plattformen geben.

----------

## pieter_parker

so habe ich es auch gemacht .. auf einem anderen pc in einer chroot umgebung installiert

wie meinst du das mit dem quickpkg?

.. naja, das der 386er schon was tun muss ist klar, nur halt das bauen ansich dachte ich koennte vielleicht vollstaendig der c2d uebernehmen, wo der naemlich 1min braucht, braucht der 386er 30min oder mehr..

----------

## pieter_parker

musv, genau was ich gesucht habe .. super anleitung

das mit diesem chroot ist ne ganzschoen geile sache .. was man da alles machen kann

----------

## Finswimmer

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> so habe ich es auch gemacht .. auf einem anderen pc in einer chroot umgebung installiert
> 
> wie meinst du das mit dem quickpkg?
> 
> .. naja, das der 386er schon was tun muss ist klar, nur halt das bauen ansich dachte ich koennte vielleicht vollstaendig der c2d uebernehmen, wo der naemlich 1min braucht, braucht der 386er 30min oder mehr..

 

Bei DISTCC muss der "Server" immer was machen. Manche Pakete lassen sich nicht mit DISTCC bauen, GCC zum Beispiel. Unabhängig davon muss der Server seine Libs immer selbst linken. Die Clients helfen ihm nur beim Erstellen der Daten.

Ich denke, dass Slicks Anleitung für dich besser geeignet ist.

Tobi

----------

## doedel

Ich mach das immer so: 

Auf dem kleinen / per NFS exportieren

/ auf dem grossen mounten und dann auf dem grossen compilieren.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich mache Updates meines kleinen 200MHz-PCs auch per NFS. Früher habe ich es per distcc gemacht, aber das dauert VIEL länger!

Was alternativ auch gehen würde, wäre eine Installation in einem Extra-Verzeichnis auf deinem "großen" PC (natürlich im chroot und natürlich mit den Einstellungen für den i386). Danach könnte man dann das komplette Verzeichnis einfach auf den "kleinen" PC kopieren.

Aber die Lösung über NFS sollte schon recht gut sein  :Smile: 

Das einzige, was mich etwas grübeln lässt: Wie schnell sind die Platten des 386? Eventuell wäre da der Flaschenhals (schon bei meinem 200MHz Pentium MMX sind die Platten der Flaschenhals  :Wink:  Laufen mit UDMA33 was aber so gut wie nie erreicht wird... Sind aber auch nicht die neuesten und besten  :Wink:  )...

----------

